# GT: Playoffs Round 2- Game 7- Clippers @ Suns 5/22



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.







</center>
<center>Mon May 22, 2006
7:30pm
TV: TNT</center>
<center>




































Sam Cassell  / Cuttino Mobley / Quinton Ross / Elton Brand / Chris Kaman






































Steve Nash / Raja Bell / Tim Thomas / Shawn Marion / Boris Diaw


----------



## beavertrapper (Oct 29, 2005)

I hate watching the games on TNT. The commentators are so in favor and all over the nuts of the Suns players I have to put the game in mute!! The wanna-be Marv Albert guy is pathetic! Marv Albert sucks too!


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

beavertrapper said:


> I hate watching the games on TNT. The commentators are so in favor and all over the nuts of the Suns players I have to put the game in mute!! The wanna-be Marv Albert guy is pathetic! Marv Albert sucks too!


Better yet put it on mute and play the Ralph Lawler radio broadcast over it.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Monday=Game of the Year!!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I dont think I've ever been this excited for a Monday!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

It's time to duel.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I wish the game was tomorrow. Whats the deal with the long layoff? Seems like this would benefit the Suns.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Or make them very rusty since they are a shooting team. Phoenix will come up firing and missing in the first quarter and it's all up to the Clippers to take advantage and hope they aren't rusty themselves.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

I believe the overall record for home team winning game 7 is like 76%. I say it is down to 50% for the Suns. They cant stop us!!! We must be careful with the ball, minimize stupid turnovers, stop their running game and play inside out. Just hope the Suns wont shoot the lights out.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

beavertrapper said:


> I hate watching the games on TNT. The commentators are so in favor and all over the nuts of the Suns players I have to put the game in mute!! The wanna-be Marv Albert guy is pathetic! Marv Albert sucks too!


jajajaja yeah man thats really really annoying.. :curse: 

one thing we have to have to do, whenever the Suns dont score on one end, i mean DONT MAKE A 3, jaja we have to take advantage on score on the other end.....

wow this is th ebiggest game in Clipper franchise history, if everyone played as well as they did game 6
especially Corey, and Cuttino plays mediocren Sam too we have this game in the books, the interesting thing about game 6 too, that Vlade didnt even play that much aaand we still won, so now imagine Vlade gives us some points of the Bench maybe some 3s??????

OH MAN man i cant wait till Monday  GO CLIPPERS CLIPPERS GO [email protected]@!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :clap: :clap: :clap: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

As a Clipper fan, heartwise I am glad this game is on Moday. The last few days have too hectic. But from a coaches perspective, I think these few days might help the Suns more than the Clippers.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I think the Clippers, if they don't win, will pull off an extremely close game.

Other than that, we should blow them out.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Man, I tried to get some tickets for this game...gone in 3 minutes.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

This has been a great series and I'm sad to see it end.

Rest? Cassell could use some rest. Even if it's a bigger advantage for the Suns, I still think the Clippers are fully capable of beating Phoenix at its best (which is impossible since Amare and KT are out).

Home court advantage for the Suns, a big factor?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I think the rest may be just worse for the Suns then people think. Everyone makes the assumptions that the rest will be good, but the Suns are a shooting team and have no one in the post they can go to if shots are not falling and with the rest, they may just be more rusty and come out horribly on the offensive end of the floor.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

somehow the rest affects the Suns shooting, cuz its annoying when guys like Tim Thomas never seem to miss, or Diaw never seems to miss, but the Clippers for the most part have really played gread D n challenged all the shots n i love that 
one thing that really annoys me every single game, the fact that the Suns shoot like 4 3s every posession jaja they miss a 3, theyll rebound shoot a 3, they get really deep in the paint pass it out for a 3, jajaja 3 for everything!!!!! man i hope we block some 3s this game jajaj cuz their 3 pt shooting is a real pest !! :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 

GO CLIPPERS man i cant wait anymore man why till Monday


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Since the Spurs won, the Clippers will play at 7:30pm.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

yup, so once again, the east coast will be long sleeping by the time the clippers play


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

man man man, regardless of the outcome, i can really get used to the CLippers winning 
its such a greeeat feeling playing a team, you know your gonna beat jajaja 
as in "teams we should beat" anyway..to the game

once again, i cant wait for this game, i think regardless of the outcome, this will be the best NBA game i have ever seen ...EVER..the Clippers...Game 7...win takes em to the Western Finals

maaan. can it get much better than that...  it makes me so happy! :biggrin: 

GO CLIPPERS!!!!!!!!


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

qrich1fan said:


> I think the rest may be just worse for the Suns then people think. Everyone makes the assumptions that the rest will be good, but the Suns are a shooting team and have no one in the post they can go to if shots are not falling and with the rest, they may just be more rusty and come out horribly on the offensive end of the floor.


3 days isn't that long. The Suns are also a running team, so the time off will boost their energy. They've played a game almost every other day since the playoffs started.

Kurt Thomas may play. I doubt he'll have much of an impact though.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

1 more day dammit.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

jajaj man i cant WAIT maaaan..!!!!

i read this from an ESPN article :

"Dunleavy started Chris Kaman again Thursday night and began the second half with him, as well, but the Clippers seem to present the most difficulty for Phoenix when they go with either Maggette or Livingston in the mix instead of the big man."

and thats sooo true, although he gives us a rebounding presence, Kaman seems slow up our momentum and the team seems to play better with Livingston n Corey on the floor for the most part, but i hope Mike mixes it up so he can be able to use Corey and Chris in different situations 

GO CLIPPERS !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I can't wait any longer. I am excited for tomarrow!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I expect the Suns to blow the Clippers out. I don't know why. But when the Suns are focused and want to win, they'll win. I had the same feeling about the Suns/Lakers game 7. But lets see what happens.

Suns lost by 10 last game. And Quiton Ross had 18 of those. You can count on that won't happen again.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

I expect the clippers to blow out the Suns. I dont know why...... blah blah. I think this series has made clear who the better team is.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't expect the Clippers to fold, but if they come out flat they might be in trouble. The Suns will probably some out fast and strong, especially at home after 3 days of rest. Clips need to seize the game from the very beginning, attack the Suns, grab rebounds, hustle. They must also maintain focus and not let the crowd and the Suns' energy get to them. Clips should mix it up with different lineups, subs, offensive strategy.

I've asked before, but got no clear answers...

How much is home court a factor?
And will game 7 jitters get to the inexperienced Clips?
Dunleavy = not exactly a good crunch time or game 7 coach (please prove me wrong!)
Cassell effect?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm not sleeping tonight! Thank God I don't have school tomorrow because no way in hell will I be able to sleep. 

I hope Maggette doesn't decide to go into a shoot out with the Suns if Phoenix comes out firing and hiting. Do what you can do Corey and get to the damn line.


----------



## JCrush13 (May 8, 2006)

Clips have to go "old school" and pound...... keep throwing the numbers at them... we got the depth. Control the board game, ride the ETrain and set up the Sam I Am finish........

Clips 111 - 108


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

We should send Vin Baker in to attack Steve Nash and then Nash can't play the rest of the game and Vin Baker gets suspended for life...haha it would help haha...

OR

jajajajaja as ElMarroAfamado would say.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Clippers can't get dangerously overconfident. Take care of the ball, make sure to rotate on defense, don't get sucked into the Phoenix tempo (Clips need to mix it up), box out and grab the rebounds. I'm worried the Clips, being overconfident will come out flat and get flattened by the Suns. Then the Clips will finally clamp down in the second half, but by then might be too late.



> I think the rest may be just worse for the Suns then people think. Everyone makes the assumptions that the rest will be good, but the Suns are a shooting team and have no one in the post they can go to if shots are not falling and with the rest, they may just be more rusty and come out horribly on the offensive end of the floor.


Unfortunately shooting teams usually shoot much better at home.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

:bball: Game Day! :bball: Lets go Clippers!! :bball:


----------



## JCrush13 (May 8, 2006)

"over confident" .... ??? I would be more worried about " deer in headlights" and "overwhelmed".....

We just need to play smarter........ bang and pound. Bang and pound.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> I expect the Suns to blow the Clippers out. I don't know why. But when the Suns are focused and want to win, they'll win. I had the same feeling about the Suns/Lakers game 7. But lets see what happens.
> 
> Suns lost by 10 last game. And Quiton Ross had 18 of those. You can count on that won't happen again.


Good reasoning.Uh, NO...We are NOT the Lakers. You are dealing with the Clipper Nation!!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Kaman and Brand will have monster games on offense and defense, with Cassell and Maggette playing well also.

Clippers win!

Clippers - 106
Suns - 95


----------



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

14HipClip is nervous.
This is so exciting.. 
Game 7. I hope this Clipper team can relax and have the best game of this series and at the end of the game stand victorious with their arms around each other and smiles on their faces and joy in their hearts.
in 13 hours we will know who is representing the west in the Conference Finals!!!
Here's to a spectacular game for Brand, Cassell, Maggette, Radmanovic, Mobley, Kaman, Livingston and Ross!!! 
Clips please Stand Up!
Clips 105
Suns 95
Here we go...roll the ball out and let's play ball.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

I cant wait for this game to start!!!!! I truly believe we can win tonight. Are you guys all watching at home or at the bar? I want to watch it at a bar but have nobody to go with. None of my friends is Clippers fan..... :no:


----------



## AREYOUIN.COM (May 12, 2006)

I think the most fundamental value to the outcome, is that the Clippers know what they have to do. Three main points:
1) Rebound the ball
2) Defend the Three Point line
3) Keep turn-overs under 13

If we out-rebound and keep our turn overs below 13 we will win!!!!!!!!!
They are going to make their 3's we just have to at least get our hands in their face.

What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

matador1238 said:


> I cant wait for this game to start!!!!! I truly believe we can win tonight. Are you guys all watching at home or at the bar? I want to watch it at a bar but have nobody to go with. None of my friends is Clippers fan..... :no:


My apt is a bar. Its going to go off tonight!!!


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Sweet!!! I will be watching at home with a 12 pack. 
6 more hours to go!!!! 9 more til victory!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Dr.Seuss said:


> I expect the Suns to blow the Clippers out. I don't know why. But when the Suns are focused and want to win, they'll win. I had the same feeling about the Suns/Lakers game 7. But lets see what happens.
> 
> Suns lost by 10 last game. And Quiton Ross had 18 of those. You can count on that won't happen again.


LMFAO get out of here troll.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

It's the perfect time to Clippers stand up and prove that they come to the playoffs to stay, and make their first western finals ever... And I do believe they'll win tonight...

Clipps 98
Suns 93

Big game from Cassell...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> LMFAO get out of here troll.



How am I troll? I'm not baiting you. Those are my opinions. And I'm sorry they don't involve your Clippers winning.


----------



## AREYOUIN.COM (May 12, 2006)

Very very nervous about the game tonight! I might need some anxiety medication! hehe


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

AREYOUIN.COM said:


> Very very nervous about the game tonight! I might need some anxiety medication! hehe


I took my medication already


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

Dr.Seuss said:


> How am I troll? I'm not baiting you. Those are my opinions. And I'm sorry they don't involve your Clippers winning.


NOW you're baiting. Beat it.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

paperclip said:


> NOW you're baiting. Beat it.


He is here cuz he has no one to talk to on the Suns board. They dont have much loyal support over there. Lets Go Clipper Nation!!


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

In game 7's Sam Cassell's record is 5-1


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

AREYOUIN.COM said:


> I think the most fundamental value to the outcome, is that the Clippers know what they have to do. Three main points:
> 1) Rebound the ball
> 2) Defend the Three Point line
> 3) Keep turn-overs under 13
> ...


Rebounding will be key since it'll allow more shots for the Clips to help offset the three pointer difference.
I don't think the three point line can be effectively guarded. I'd be happy if the Suns were held to under 45% from three. What's just as important is no easy layups.



> In game 7's Sam Cassell's record is 5-1


Unfortunately the percentage for the home team winning in game 7 is higher than that. Nevertheless expect a big game from Sam.


----------



## AREYOUIN.COM (May 12, 2006)

I was just practicing golf putting! But I couldn't focus, all my attention is for the 7:30 tip-off, curled up on the couch, with my routin pillows and girlfriend serving up goodies. haha


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

universal! said:


> Unfortunately the percentage for the home team winning in game 7 is higher than that. Nevertheless expect a big game from Sam.


Well actually I thought I heard it was 82% for the home team while Sam's winning average is 83.3%. :biggrin:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damn its finally here

and my luck the damn T.V messed up DAMNIT


ima have to listen to it on the radio instead of watchi t


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

THE'clip'SHOW said:


> Well actually I thought I heard it was 82% for the home team while Sam's winning average is 83.3%. :biggrin:


whoops i heard it was 84%, i may be wrong. Either way it's close.
I hope Sam doesn't try to force his shot too much. I'm waiting for EB inside Sam outside going crazy!


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

1 1/2 hr to go!!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Patiently Waiting!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I staked everything I got on the outcome on this game... that is... every ucash point. :biggrin:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand wins the tap.

Mobley drives and scores on the layup!

Diaw drives and misses.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley gets fouled by Diaw on a jumper.

Mobley makes both FT's.

Bell misses a jumper but Marion gets it.

Nash hits a 3.

Ross misses a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Thomas posts up and scores.

Kaman loses the ball, looked like a hack job.

Diaw hits a jumper.

Brand scores off of a big bounce.

Marion misses a 3.

Cassell misses a long jumper.

Marion hits a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman makes a weird hook shot thingy.

Thomas posts up and scores.

Brand misses but Brand gets the miss and gets fouled by Thomas, non-shooting.

Ross misses a tough jumper.

Diaw drives and scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand drives for the DUNK.

Nash misses a running jumper.

Cassell gets hacked and loses the ball but no call.

Bell drives and gets fouled on the shot by Mobley.

Bell makes both FT's.

Kaman throws it away.

Kaman with a goal tend.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Timeout taken by the Clippers.

Clippers down 8.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross gets sripped, Kaman's fault.

Nash misses a layup.

Cassell misses but Kaman gets it and lays it in.

Barbosa makes a layup.

Cassell posts up and scores.

Thomas hits a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand hits a jumper.

Bell drives and gets a foul.

Refs already coming out with a vengenace on the Clippers.

Bell makes 1 out of 2.

Mobley gets his 2nd foul. Good job refs. :clap:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Thomas makes both FT's.

Maggette drives and scores!

Thomas air balls a 3.

Brand makes a jumper.

Hahah go figure, foul on Ross.

Timeout taken.

Clippers down 6.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Barbosa misses a runner.

Maggette gets blocked and Brand travels.

Jones hits a jumper.

Livingston drives and gets hacked. Refs weren't going to call it until he missed. Right...

Livingston makes both FT's.

Bell misses and there will be a jump between Radman and Barbosa.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

BELL is a ****er with the hard foul.

Cheap player. Suprised he didn't flop while fouling him.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston makes both FT's.

Barbosa misses a 3.

LIvingston to Brand for the layup!

Maggette with the steal.

Maggette drives and scores!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette 'fouls' Jones.

Jones makes both FT's.

Maggette drives but misses.

Barbosa makes a layup.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 1st:

Clippers 28
Suns 32

To the amount of FT's the Suns have been getting the Clippers did a good job towards the end to play catch up. It is a bit tough to play hard when a lot of calls aren't going the Clippers way but rather against them. Taking out Kaman seemed to really help the Clippers. Lets see what happens when he comes back in.


----------



## AREYOUIN.COM (May 12, 2006)

AREYOUIN.COM said:


> I think the most fundamental value to the outcome, is that the Clippers know what they have to do.
> 
> Three main points:
> 1) Rebound the ball
> ...


After 1st Quarter: 
1) Rebounds about even
2) Suns are getting them 3's again
3) TURNOVERS are killing us! :curse:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The quesiton is.. When will the Clippers start playing defense... Wheres the defense Corey showed in game six? :curse:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Suns person mkaes a jumper.

Brand drives and misses.

Bell hits a 3.

Livingston misses in and out.

Diaw drives and scores.

Timeout taken by the Clippers.

Clippers down a lot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> The quesiton is.. When will the Clippers start playing defense... Wheres the defense Corey showed in game six? :curse:


Defense is hard to play when your team is getting a bunch of touch fouls.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Defense is hard to play when your team is getting a bunch of touch fouls.



They been calling it this way most of the series, same with the Lakers. Gotta make adjustments and stay infront of nash. To much wide open shots have gone in so far.. Obviously you can't leave the suns open around the 3 point line, because you will get burned.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Not our fault Ref's like Suns.

Obviously they don't want another front page article. I mean, come on, the Suns organization is like that.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette misses a jumper but Brand tips it in.

Barbosa makes a layup.

Brand hits a nice jumper.

Jones misses a easy layup, ball goes out on Cassell????

Barbosa scores.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Not our fault Ref's like Suns.
> 
> Obviously they don't want another front page article. I mean, come on, the Suns organization is like that.



All I know is the last three again was practically undefended. Nash is going to make that. Is it so hard to at least stay infront of your man.. Especally when that man is named Steve Nash and you know he is going to be running the offense?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Brand is on fire right now.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley for a long 2! Great pump!

Diaw hits a jumper.

Cassell pull up time!


----------



## beavertrapper (Oct 29, 2005)

This commentators are morons and the AM station is not coming out clear!!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Mavericks vs Suns would be a boring series.


----------



## beavertrapper (Oct 29, 2005)

Mobley where are u?


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Down 8, we are still in it but we need to play a little D.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Too many turnovers!!


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

DAmn!!!!! The suns are making all the 3's. I guess 3 day off really paid off. We need a run now!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## beavertrapper (Oct 29, 2005)

Why is mobley still in? Lets see Radman!!!!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Its about time Mike put Maggette in for Mobley. I'm hoping Maggette and Livingston can provide a much needed spark on offense and defense.

Pretty dissapointing that the Clippers couldnt capitalize on the Suns turnovers a few minutes ago.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Maggette....what the heck is he doing? Stop taking bad shots and the flopping!!!!!!!! He needs to play like he did the first half, which is drive the lane and get foul!!!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Just a few more wide open three's for the suns and that will do it. :no:


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

UGH!!! :curse:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This one is in the books.  Dunleavy's refusal to play Radman is maddening. Mobley has been awful.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

GET MAGGETTE OUT OF THE GAME NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11 :curse:


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

They dont have the effort it seems that they had given up before the game started, they dont have the energy or desire.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

It aint over, they came back from a large deficit before.

Radman is in.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Now Radman is in the game. All the crappy plays Kaman made and played almost that whole quarter. 18 point lead now.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, 13 three's ties game seven record for most threes.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

WTF is Corey doing out there??????!?!?!?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This one is over, goodnight everybody. Good season. 14 3's


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

14 3's now a new record...


This four day crap killed the Clippers. They look sluggish at times.. And it only gave the suns back there legs.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

@!$^^%$&@& MAGGETTE!!!!!!!!!!! I rather have Singleton in!


----------



## beavertrapper (Oct 29, 2005)

goodnight


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Disappointing loss. Not the way I and everyone else would have liked to seen it. Only Mr. Brand came out to play. The rest really helped the Suns as you could see the spring in their step. Radman tonight was a waste he wasn't getting open, heck I don't think he even shot once. Maggette played well in the first half not so well in the 2nd. Cassell and Mobley were off. Kaman hurt the Clippers the most, IMO. Kaman couldn't handle the quick big men and left some of them open for 3. Oh well, it was nice while it lasted.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

HKF said:


> This one is in the books.  Dunleavy's refusal to play Radman is maddening. Mobley has been awful.


WHY THE *** DID HE NOT PLAY VLADE???????????????????????????????????
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WHOS BETTER COREY??????????????????? DAMNIT
Chris Kaman went back to the Kama of Old, and ONCE AGAIN, what i have been saying since the beggining of the season the CLIPPERS INABILITY TO SHOOT 3s cost them the game...
sickening   

now, all i hope is the MAVS beat the Suns asses

signing off latez


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Disappointing loss. Not the way I and everyone else would have liked to seen it. Only Mr. Brand came out to play. The rest really helped the Suns as you could see the spring in their step. Radman tonight was a waste he wasn't getting open, heck I don't think he even shot once. Maggette played well in the first half not so well in the 2nd. Cassell and Mobley were off. Kaman hurt the Clippers the most, IMO. Kaman couldn't handle the quick big men and left some of them open for 3. Oh well, it was nice while it lasted.



nice while it lasted is the best way to put it, we are not used to this and everything they did in the playoffs was just a PLUS....great season...but horrible to see it end like this...
damn i hate the SUns, and their a million 3pt shots a game *******s :curse:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> I expect the Suns to blow the Clippers out. I don't know why. But when the Suns are focused and want to win, they'll win. I had the same feeling about the Suns/Lakers game 7. But lets see what happens.
> 
> Suns lost by 10 last game. And Quiton Ross had 18 of those. You can count on that won't happen again.



I......told.....you so?


Anyways, I'm not here to rub the loss in your face. The Clips played great throughout the series. And they are definatley a 50 win team next year. (If the resign Cassel)

Good luck in the offseason.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> I......told.....you so?
> 
> 
> Anyways, I'm not here to rub the loss in your face. The Clips played great throughout the series. And they are definatley a 50 win team next year. (If the resign Cassel)
> ...


I wish I was still 15 so I can kick this kids ***.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Like they say game 7 is an entirely different animal. I think this is more than evident in the Clips' play.

I was very disapointed by the Clips' play at first, but now I'm ok with it. The Clips showed that they could take Phoenix to 7 games and might have even won the series.


----------

